# Toro 826 OE or Ariens deluxe 28



## GTC (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a 170' driveway and i just sold my craftsman 29" 9hp snowblower. The craftsman had no steering so it was a little rough moving it around. Im just having trouble deciding between the smaller more maneuverable Toro 826 OE which I think will get the job done or the bigger Ariens deluxe 28 which is only $100 more with the (Im not too sure heard bad things about) auto-turn. Would love input from you guys.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

If you like trigger steer stick with the Toro and I would stay with 28 to 30" with your size driveway.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I know nutt'n of the Toro line up, so my opinion is very one sided. 

Deluxe 28. 

Auto turn can take some getting use to. It took me a while but I like it now. I also installed Armor Shoes and that helped. 

I am surrounded by Toro's, and they seam to do a good job. That joystick approach for the chute does seam pretty slick.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

get the TORO. ALOHA to the forms.


----------



## huck (Oct 2, 2014)

I just got the toro 826oxe it looks awesome have played with a little seems to move around nice ,but have no snow yet, was tempted with the ariens but was nervous about the steering myself , I have alot of uneven territory to clean did not want to wrestle with my machine, is your driveway flat that may help you decide


----------



## GTC (Mar 1, 2014)

My driveway is pretty even and I noticed that ariens is offering a 5 year warranty if you buy it before Oct 31. I never hear bad things about the toro's


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Just to clarify about Ariens's warranty, the 5 yr applies to the blower only and they offer 3 yrs for the engine.
Toro has 3 yrs on both and a 5 yr start warranty on 2 pulls (not sure if 1 or 2 pulls). Lastly I'm partial to Ariens especially when they had trigger steering.
With this nice laneway it beckons for at least a 28".


----------



## huck (Oct 2, 2014)

thats a nice driveway, I think you would be ok with either machine. I like the toro for the quick stick chute I have to blow snow in a lot of different places, looks like you can just blow snow left or right , the 5yr warranty is pretty good, did you check out the platinum


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Normex said:


> Just to clarify about Ariens's warranty, the 5 yr applies to the blower only and they offer 3 yrs for the engine.
> Toro has 3 yrs on both and a 5 yr start warranty on 2 pulls (not sure if 1 or 2 pulls). Lastly I'm partial to Ariens especially when they had trigger steering.
> With this nice laneway it beckons for at least a 28".


Just to clarify a little more, If you purchased before end of October /Ariens will back everything for 5 years, blower and engine. After that, then it is 5 for the blower and 3 for the engine.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

To clarify the clarifications

Warranty Promotion


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I STAND CORRECTED.

Last year when I purchased my Ariens the promotion was 5 years for everything. I just "assumed" it was the same deal this year, and it clearly is not.

Yup, I made an a22 outta me. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## GTC (Mar 1, 2014)

I was very set on getting the Toro but i am leaning towards the Ariens a little. The other thing that bothers me about the Ariens is they put those crappy polar tires on them now. My craftsman had better tires.


----------



## GTC (Mar 1, 2014)

I ordered a Toro 826 OTE cant wait to get it and try it out in the winter.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

GTC said:


> I ordered a Toro 826 OTE cant wait to get it and try it out in the winter.


congrats! I hope you are as happy with your new toro as I am with my old toro's


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Good show GTC, you will be rewarded with a fine machine.
May I suggest if not this year maybe next you might want to check a Clarence Impeller kit as its purpose is to close the gap between the impeller ends and the round housing, almost all snowblowers have a gap of more than a 1/4" which when you blow wet snow it will tend to get stuck in the chute.
I would try it this year without and you'll see how it performs in wet snow hopefully not blocking in the chute. The kit sells for around $40.00 shipping incl. and some members here save money by building their own.
If interested many here will help you.
After checking your model on Toro's site they boast that their snowblowers are not prone to snow blocking which is probably why they don't supply the unblocking tool.
Good Luck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Normex said:


> Good show GTC, you will be rewarded with a fine machine.
> May I suggest if not this year maybe next you might want to check a Clarence Impeller kit as its purpose is to close the gap between the impeller ends and the round housing, almost all snowblowers have a gap of more than a 1/4" which when you blow wet snow it will tend to get stuck in the chute.
> I would try it this year without and you'll see how it performs in wet snow hopefully not blocking in the chute. The kit sells for around $40.00 shipping incl. and some members here save money by building their own.
> If interested many here will help you.
> ...


every new TORO I have seen in the show room has one. they stick them on the back of the machines.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats on the new toro. It might be an inch shorter than your old blower was but i bet you will get your drive way done a lot faster. Those new toro eat snow like no other.


----------

